# Metformin in pregnancy



## June (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Peter,

Wondering if you can help me. I suffer from PCOS and after a unsuccessful course of clomid was prescribed metformin and was fortunate enough to conceive. When I found out I was pregnant I phoned the ACU and was told to continue with the metformin until my first 12 week scan. I have now had my scan and thankfully everything looks OK. I am due to see the consultant at the hospital this week to see if I should continue taking the metformin throughout the pregnancy. 

What do you think?? I wanted to know your views before I saw the consultant at the hospital.

Thanks for all your help

June.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

June said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Wondering if you can help me. I suffer from PCOS and after a unsuccessful course of clomid was prescribed metformin and was fortunate enough to conceive. When I found out I was pregnant I phoned the ACU and was told to continue with the metformin until my first 12 week scan. I have now had my scan and thankfully everything looks OK. I am due to see the consultant at the hospital this week to see if I should continue taking the metformin throughout the pregnancy.
> 
> ...


----------

